# BMW 645ci convertible hood won’t open



## Dave2203 (Jun 24, 2017)

Few things going wrong with my 645ci, firstly the soft top has stopped working. The windows go down half way then nothing. If I loose the button then press it again the windows go down fully. Any ideas what the issue could be? Secondly - the boot catch doesn’t work manually but if I press button inside car it opens and if I use key in lock it opens - could the issues be connected in some way? Finally where is the ABS relay located as showing a fault. Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------

